# FINALLY Daisy Kidded!! Pics Added!



## Iwantgoats (Oct 3, 2008)

First out was a black (could be dark chocolate, not sure yet) with blue eyes :kidblue: 
Presented head only, both legs tucked back. She pushed and I gently pulled and he came out.

Second out was a black belted w/white and brown eyes :kidred: 

The girl has nursed but the boy hasn't yet. 

Pics tomorrow!! 

Forgot to add: I need names. So far I've used: Daisy, Holly, Rose, Lily, and Ivy

There's also a pic of the little boy with his knees turned under. He had one right this AM but not the other. If I position him or touch he does stand correctly. How long do I let this go before I do something for it like a splint? Forgot to add that they are actually chocolate. The doe has some gold highlights.


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: FINALLY Daisy Kidded!!*

Congrats! Can't wait for pictures!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: FINALLY Daisy Kidded!!*

Looks like a plant name theme. What about Oak and Willow? so that they are both trees?


----------



## Iwantgoats (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: FINALLY Daisy Kidded!!*

The little buck seems to have a problem, maybe someone can help me with. His knees on his back legs want to turn under. Will this remedy itself or is there something I can do like splint them up till their alittle stronger?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: FINALLY Daisy Kidded!!*

I had a buck born like that too, his wasnt too bad, after a day he was a normal little guy. If its realy bad someone else might have an idea for you, but if its not I wouldnt worrie about it as long as he is able to nurse.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congratulations on your kids! I would be getting BoSe into him ASAP. If he is a miniature breed than 1/4cc, if fullsize than 1/2 cc.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Congrats!  I agree, first thing that came to mind on the legs is selenium deficiency. Did you give the kids any selenium? If not you can get Bo-Se <it's prescription>, if you can't get that you can get some selenium tablets & vitamin E gel caps from the grocery, but someone would have to tell you how much I don't remember how much to give...I crush the tablets up and put it in a syringe w/warm water, and give it to them that way. I try to push the Vitamin E gelcap down their throat, if it doesn't work you can open it and put it on your finger and put it in the back of their mouth, or dissolve it in water in a syringe and give it that way too. 
We had a buckling show signs of hind end weakness in Jan last year 2 weeks old, didn't get any supplement. So I had to do this and the by the next evening he was fine again.
After that, I went on line and ordered selenium e gel for goats from Jeffers. So thankful I did because we had a selenium deficient buckling late last Feb who couldn't get up, had no sucking reflex, etc. so I gave him gel, syringe fed him colostrum <had to bring him in the house>, and he was back out with mama 5 hours later, but it took a few days before he got strong.

I was terrified to overdose because I'd heard stories about too much Bo-Se. After last year and using the gel, I now know I can safely give them the gel, so the girls get it 4 weeks before they are due along with their cd/t and everyone gets it after the kids are born.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Cute! 
BoSe is what that little guy looks to need. If you can't get that or even take him for a shot of it from them you could get the Selinium/E paste from Jeffers but the BoSe would be better and into his system much quicker. Sooner is better.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

How cute!!!!!!  Congrats X :kidblue: :kidred:


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Congrats!! They're adorable!


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

awww.. babies.. I love kidding season~~!!!    spring in coming ray:


----------



## Iwantgoats (Oct 3, 2008)

Well after being gone allllll day at the hospital with my dad I come home to the little boy standing just fine. I called every vet 5 cities around me to ask about BoSe and they all acted like I was as dumb as a box of rocks (even the ones who treat farm animals). Since we are not a selenium deficient state they assume we couldn't possible have that issue. I did order the gel from jeffers and will give him alittle when I get it. 

If you look at the picture of the babies you will notice she has a patch of goldish hair on that hind quarter. She has a few more of these in the dark chocolate areas. What color would you call her? She's gonna be a keeper and I believe she is polled as well. You can feel his horn buds already.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Well after being gone allllll day at the hospital with my dad I come home to the little boy standing just fine. I called every vet 5 cities around me to ask about BoSe and they all acted like I was as dumb as a box of rocks (even the ones who treat farm animals). Since we are not a selenium deficient state they assume we couldn't possible have that issue. I did order the gel from jeffers and will give him alittle when I get it.
> 
> If you look at the picture of the babies you will notice she has a patch of goldish hair on that hind quarter. She has a few more of these in the dark chocolate areas. What color would you call her? She's gonna be a keeper and I believe she is polled as well. You can feel his horn buds already.


 I am praying for your Brother... ray:

Some vets are kinda dumb... :doh:

The babies are really cute...congrats...if the legs are OK already.. that is good... :thumb:


----------



## Iwantgoats (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: FINALLY Daisy Kidded!! Updated Pics*

All babies are doing super. We have decided to name the little girl Willow. Don't know why the flash kept going off when I was trying to take a picture of the little boy. He has one little spot on his front left leg and one on the back left leg. Hard to get pics because their popping around like popcorn. I had to wait till he stood still long enough to go potty. :laugh:


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

You should name the boy Oak! Thats what he looks like to me. Very strong, sturdy, and confident :thumb:


----------



## kid'n'kaboodle (Mar 5, 2011)

How cute! Congrats.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww....  :thumb:


----------

